# Klasse nach XML serialisieren



## DarthShader (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe schon etwas Java Erfahrung, jedoch habe ich bisher noch nichts in Sachen Java und XML gemacht. Ich würde gerne die Einstellungen meines Programmes in einer Art "ApplicationSettings" Klasse speichern. Diese Klasse möchte ich nun einfach serialisieren, in eine XML Datei, sodass ich sie danach wieder deserialisieren kann, um die Programm Einstellungen zu laden.

Ich habe soetwas vor längerer Zeit mal mit C# gemacht, und das war recht komfortabel und leicht, ein paar Annotations an die Member der Klasse und mit ein paar Zeilen Code konnte man die Klasse dann serialisieren.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einmal einen Anhaltspunkt gibt, ob und wie dies mit Java möglich ist. Wenn möglich, sollte es eine "leichtgewichtige" Lösung sein, ohne viele Abhängigkeiten von anderen Bibliotheken.

Ich brauche nicht unbedingt eine volle Beschreibung, ein paar Begriffe oder Orte, wo ich die Infos finde, oder andere allgemeine Tipps, wie man sowas in Java macht, wären nett.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

für deine Zwecke interessant sind XStream, XMLEncoder/XMLDecoder, JAXB, XMLBeans,Castor, Dom4J, JDom, etc.

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/268347-allgemein-xml-file-erstellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/263489-jaxb-tutorial.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/218088-brauche-hilfe-mit-xmlbeans.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/224982-objekt-als-xml-serialisieren.html


Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (18. September 2007)

Vielen Dank, das ist schonmal ein guter Einstieg.

Ich habe außerdem noch das hier gefunden: http://simple.sourceforge.net
Das "simple" XML Framework, soll laut Webseite genau so funktionieren, wie ich es damals in C# gemacht habe, mit Java 6 sogar ohne weitere Abhämgigkeiten. Kennst das jemand? Gibts da offensichtliche Nachteile die ich nicht sehe? Sonst würde ich mich, da es grad schnell gehen muss, einfach dafür entscheiden.


----------



## will2k (18. Februar 2008)

DarthShader hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank, das ist schonmal ein guter Einstieg.
> 
> Ich habe außerdem noch das hier gefunden: http://simple.sourceforge.net
> Das "simple" XML Framework, soll laut Webseite genau so funktionieren, wie ich es damals in C# gemacht habe, mit Java 6 sogar ohne weitere Abhämgigkeiten. Kennst das jemand? Gibts da offensichtliche Nachteile die ich nicht sehe? Sonst würde ich mich, da es grad schnell gehen muss, einfach dafür entscheiden.



deine simple.sourceforge link und das framework dahinter ist dem JAXB täuschend ähnlich. Daher finde ich dieses simple überflüssig zumindest auf den 1. Blick.


----------



## _jsd_ (18. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wenn Du könntest auch den java.ibjectOutputStream nutzen...so bräuchtest Du nicht mal eine XML und wird von jeder standart jre unterstützt...

hmf


----------

